# tapper cutting long boards



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I am new here and to woodworking, I was making do with what I had then recently bought a table saw. I have been looking a tapper jig for a project the realized they are for short cuts. I need to tapper a 1×7" board that is 50/5 inches long. any suggestion thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Take another board and attach a little stepped
block to one edge, the first step for the amount
of taper, the second step to hold the corner
of the board you want to taper.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't understand sorry


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Karda,

An alternative to Loren's suggestion is to cut a guide board so that its two long edges are parallel. This board is affixed to the workpiece with one edge aligned with the taper marks placed on the workpiece. The guide board should overhang the workpiece along the guide board's full length and at the ends. The guide board could be affixed to the workpiece with brads, screws, or double-sided tape. The guide board's overhanging edge rides along the saw's fence. The guide board could be from tempered hardboard, plywood, or whatever other material lying around the shop. It would perhaps be a safer cut if the guide board rests on the saw's table when making the cut, since rocking during the cut could be more easily controlled.

The illustration shows a table saw (easier to draw), but a band saw could also be used. The bandsaw would probably be a little safer.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the explanation I get it now,


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

To be honest, the easiest would be draw a line, cut close with a bandsaw and finsih with a plane. You can do a long daper ji. I made one for an 8sided pencil post bed (via Charles neil's plans)


__
https://flic.kr/p/ctzMCw


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/4-handy-tablesaw-jigs
That's taper not tapper…


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

> To be honest, the easiest would be draw a line, cut close with a bandsaw and finsih with a plane. You can do a long daper ji. I made one for an 8sided pencil post bed (via Charles neil s plans)
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I have done that but instead of a plane used an MDF template with a bearing guided router bit on the router table.
It doesn't come as nice as a good table saw cut, thinking about using the TS next time. The wood is 2" white oak so its pretty hard to plane without getting tear out but I might give that a try.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

I have taper cut quite a few long boards and 8' lengths of plywood using my Festool Track saw with a 10' track, it works just great.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I needed to do a taper cut on some legs for a nightstand I am building.
I have already completed one and this will be the second matching one.
The wood is 1-1/2 thick white oak and has some gnarly grain.
On the first nightstand I used a template router bit on my router table, because of the thick hard wood I got some chatter and the edges didn't come out very smooth. I also ruined a few pieces because the router bit tore into them.
I was near Rockler today so picked up some toggle clamps and made myself a taper jig. It worked like a charm.
Since I had a pencil line drawn on the taper edge it was very easy to line it up to the jig. I will still have to do the curvy parts on the router table.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Just get a long straight-edge, clamp it down, and use a circular saw. Easiest way, in my opinion. Kind of like cutting down 4×8 plywood sheets, only angled.


----------

